# PR Permit on special skills



## mankan69 (Nov 30, 2013)

I have a friend who is an Auditor. He has been in South Africa for less than 5 years on a general work permit. He has applied and received his PR based on special skills. My question is, would I qualify for this type of PR permit as I am an Accountant on a general work permit that expires in 4yrs (2014). I hold professional qualifications as opposed to a degree. Would I be considered for this type of PR?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Not knowing the details of your own experience and qualification, I can only answer that no, you will not, as an accountant, be able to apply for PR or an exceptional skills work permit.


----------

